# HMPKs vs IBC Standards



## charliecx (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all! Just wanted a second opinion on a few of the HMPKs I've got. I'm planning on breeding some of them at some point and just wanted to know what 'bad traits' I should focus on trying to eliminate from the bloodline. 










So my thoughts on this guy:-

• Obvious over spread tail (>180°)

• Bunching of the anal fin towards the rear

• Uneven distribution of caudal fin I.e. Too much fin on the top, and too little on the bottom.

• Slight upturn to the peduncle 

----------------------------------

So this little lady is the Juliet to Romeo up there ^^ 
Hoping to get some babies out of these two in the next few months.
Sorry about the poor image quality 










Thanks in advance ))









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Well he's a ruffly little fluffnutter, isn't he?

You've pretty much hit the nail on the head for where he needs improvement. OHM is not a flaw and will not lose you points in a show, but the more branching, the more likely you are to end up in rose and feathertail land - with the accompanying birth defects and scaling faults. So keep an eye on that.

You'll also want to sharpen the corners of his caudal - they are a bit rounded - and the anal is going to need a good bit of work. You want it to have a lovely slant and point, not the rounded end that it currently has.

Right now you would not be embarrassed entering him into a show, but there's no such thing as a perfect fish.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I didn't mention, what LOVELY, lovely dorsals those two have.


----------



## charliecox (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi there Hrutan! 

Thanks for replying! Definitely gonna stick with this fishy. From what you've said, it looks like he'd be very interesting breeding material to work with!

Thanks again, and if you wouldnt mind, I do have some other fish that could do with some critiquing??


----------

